# Shifter alignment. Possible?



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey everyone. I am a new Quantum owner. I can not find reverse and want to know if I can align the linkage like the mk2 cars.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Push the lever down & move to the Right Rear, it's "below" 5th gear.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I tried that but still can not get it in reverse.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

How close to the floor does the clutch pedal "grab"?


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Found it! I just kept trying and found it. It takes about 10 tries for every find.


_Modified by Rallyfreak202 at 6:44 PM 12-15-2008_


----------

